# Nuovo kernel: grub error 15 file not found. [risolto]

## mrl4n

Come da titolo ho aggiornato il kernel da 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 a 2.6.30-gentoo-r8.

Il link di linux punta automaticamente al nuovo kernel (ho simlink attivo nel make.conf) quindi ho copiato il file .config dell'r6 nella cartella dell'r8, compilato creato bzImage copiato in boot e opportunamente modificato grub.

All'avvio ricevo un error15 (file not found) 

```
 /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8
```

 di fatto se vado a vedere in /boot vedo 

```
kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r5  kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6  kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8  kernel-2.6.30-r6
```

.Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Oct 25, 2009 4:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

pare ci sia.

posti grub.conf per favore?

ciao

----------

## mrl4n

Eccolo...

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3 ahci.marvell_enable=0

title Finester (la` giu` in ditta)

map (hd0) (hd3)

map (hd3) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd3,0)

chainloader +1

# vim:ft=conf:

```

----------

## oRDeX

hd0,0 è la partizione root? non hai una partizione a parte per la boot?

----------

## mrl4n

Si è la root, infatti se uso il kernel r6 funziona perfettamente.

----------

## oRDeX

Che cosa strana...in questi casi io di solito entro in edito mode su grub: premendo e sulla voce selezionata mentre sei sulla schermata di grub, prem ancora e sulla riga del kernel e provi a "tabbare" (funziona il completamento), così vedi che file effettivamente ci sono e se hai digitato tutto bene

----------

## mrl4n

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ...in questi casi io di solito entro in edito mode su grub: premendo e sulla voce selezionata mentre sei sulla schermata di grub, prem ancora e sulla riga del kernel e provi a "tabbare" (funziona il completamento), così vedi che file effettivamente ci sono e se hai digitato tutto bene

 

Non mi costa nulla provare, per quanto a giudicare dagli output anche tu sei d'accordo con me...

----------

## oRDeX

sisi, sono d'accordo con te.

Il file c'è, la conf di grub mi pre corretta.

Sicuro che in boot ci sia il file e non un symlink? (anche se penso che funzionerebbe lo stesso)

----------

## mrl4n

Perdona l'ignoranza...come lo verifico?

----------

## oRDeX

Prima di tutto se hai creato il file facendo una copia (cp) allora il file è un vero file.

Se  l'hai creato mediante ln -s, allora è un symlink, comunque semplicemente facendo un ls -l della directory vedrai che il link è rappresentato appunto come un nome ed un riferimento

----------

## mrl4n

ho usato 

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Chiedo scusa se quello che dico ora non è la soluzione al problema, ma vi state complicando un sacco le cose: al termine della compilazione è sufficiente lanciare un make install dall'interno della cartella del kernel perché automaticamente i file necessari siano copiati in /boot, gli eventuali file con lo stesso nome siano rinominati, e siano sistemati i link simbolici. A questo punto basta far puntare grub al link simbolico /boot/vmlinuz e questo punterà sempre all'ultimo kernel installato, senza bisogno di cambiare più configurazione.

----------

## mrl4n

Apprezzo molto il consiglio...grazie. 

Mi sarebbe piaciuto poter risolvere il problema.  :Smile: 

----------

## pingoo

Ci provo, sicuro che non avevi copiato e stavi controllando in una /boot diversa, ad esempio non avevi montato quella specificata in /etc/fstab prima di copiare?

----------

## oRDeX

come aveva già detto, la directory boot è sulla partizione di root, quindi non è da montare.

----------

## mrl4n

E' una cosa strana quello che sta succedendo...

Ho cercato di fare un'emerge -C del nuovo kernel e portage mi avvisa che "--- Couldn't find 'null/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8' to unmerge".

Se faccio un dir /boot vedo 

```
# System.map-2.6.30-gentoo-r8  kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6  vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

config-2.6.30-gentoo-r8      kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8
```

.

In /usr/src/linux un make menuconfig mi da 

```
.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.30-gentoo-r8 Configuration
```

.

Se nessuno ha in mente un'idea migliore, penso che proverò a riemergere di nuovo il kernel...

La cosa ancora più strana è che se cerco i kernel disponibili leggo 

```
# eix gentoo-sources

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources       

     Available versions:            

        (2.6.16-r13)    2.6.16-r13!b!s

        (2.6.25-r9)     2.6.25-r9!b!s

        (2.6.26-r4)     2.6.26-r4!b!s

        (2.6.27-r8)     2.6.27-r8!b!s

        (2.6.27-r10)    2.6.27-r10!b!s

        (2.6.28-r5)     2.6.28-r5!b!s

        (2.6.28-r6)     2.6.28-r6!b!s

        (2.6.29)        ~2.6.29!b!s

        (2.6.29-r1)     ~2.6.29-r1!b!s

        (2.6.29-r2)     ~2.6.29-r2!b!s

        (2.6.29-r3)     ~2.6.29-r3!b!s

        (2.6.29-r4)     ~2.6.29-r4!b!s

        (2.6.29-r5)     2.6.29-r5!b!s

        (2.6.29-r6)     2.6.29-r6!b!s

        (2.6.30)        ~2.6.30!b!s

        (2.6.30-r3)     ~2.6.30-r3!b!s

        (2.6.30-r4)     2.6.30-r4!b!s

        (2.6.30-r5)     2.6.30-r5!b!s

        (2.6.30-r6)     2.6.30-r6!b!s

        (2.6.30-r7)     2.6.30-r7!b!s

        (2.6.30-r8)     2.6.30-r8!b!s

        (2.6.31)        ~2.6.31!b!s

        (2.6.31-r1)     ~2.6.31-r1!b!s

        (2.6.31-r2)     ~2.6.31-r2!b!s

        (2.6.31-r3)     ~2.6.31-r3!b!s

        {build symlink ultra1}

     Installed versions:  2.6.30-r8(2.6.30-r8)!b!s(22:48:37 21/10/2009)(symlink -build)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree
```

 :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked: 

----------

## pingoo

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> come aveva già detto, la directory boot è sulla partizione di root, quindi non è da montare.

 

ok, evidentemente faccio confusione io, avevo pensato che in realtà fossero diverse ...

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,0])
> 
>  kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3

 

... scusate

----------

## mrl4n

L'aiuto di table che ringrazio, è stato fondamentale per risolvere il problema.

La cartella /boot era presente con file diversi in 2 partizioni diverse (sda1 e sda3) e grub andava a cercare il kernel nella cartella sbagliata.

Spostato tutto in una cartella sola, modificato fstab e sistemato grub, ora tutto funziona.

----------

## ago

a mio avviso non è che cambi molto tra il kernel che hai e quello che vuoi installare...

----------

## mrl4n

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> a mio avviso non è che cambi molto tra il kernel che hai e quello che vuoi installare...

 

Preferisco aggiornare un passo alla volta e ammortizzare i problemi derivanti dalle numerose modifiche che comportano cambiamenti radicali...  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

volendo puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi...quello che sottolineavo è che è quasi inutile passare da r6 a r8..tranne se è stato corretto un bug su un modulo che inserisci!

----------

## table

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> L'aiuto di table che ringrazio...

 

Grazie a te  :Wink: 

----------

